# 1965 GTO 389: big radiator - fan shroud too small



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I upgraded to a big radiator by Harrison. I have a factory(?) fan shroud that I never had installed, and it certainly doesn't appear to fit with this big radiator.

Whats the typical solution for this?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

If you want a shroud (and they are recommended) then you'll have to purchase the larger. I'm pretty sure Ames & Performance Years carries it and the cost should be about $110. I have the larger (17.5) radiator on my 64 with the larger shroud. 

What about the fan, what diameter fan/number of blade fan do you have? With the larger radiator you should upgrade to at least an 18 inch fan. Recommend 6 or 7 blade & most will tell you a clutch fan is the best bet.

Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. You'll need a larger shroud for the bigger core. And running without is not a great idea. I'm using a 19.5" seven blade fan on my '65. even though it doesn't have AC. Cools very well.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

geeteeohguy said:


> X2. You'll need a larger shroud for the bigger core. And running without is not a great idea. I'm using a 19.5" seven blade fan on my '65. even though it doesn't have AC. Cools very well.


I have what appears to be a ~18+" 6 blade fan, but no shroud (just the fan guard). I have found the plastic shrouds online, but wonder if anyone make a nice metal shroud that would work. Any recommendations or should I make my own ? Thanks

Chris


----------

